# Truma Combi 6E



## Possum4

My Truma Combi 6E recently stopped working with a steady red LED fault light. I copied the flashing led code inside the top cover which is a code to indicate the problem and rang Truma. They said the main circuit board had locked out, most likely due to an airflow problem and may need a new board. I booked the van into my local Truma service agent and they looked at it yesterday, confirming it was indeed the circuit board needing replaced. They also said it was due to inadequate air flow into the unit from inside the van. On this layout the heater is underneath the fixed rear bed, and the chap I spoke to said it could be a design problem with this arrangement. 

I then rang Adria who said they had not heard of any problems with this installation before and almost all their vans were fitted with Truma boilers. They asked me to get all the details from the Truma agent and write to Adria explaining the issues. 

The van is an Adria Vision 677SP and was 3 years old in April, and I wonder if anyone out there has come across this problem before? I have a feeling that to replace the circuit board on this unit will not be cheap, so I may be up for some cash soon! 

Many thanks, 

David.


----------



## HeatherChloe

I have an Adria with a Truma combi heater / hot water.

I have had problems, but different ones - twice I have had the fault code which shows a problem with the sensor.

The first time I replaced the sensor. 

The second time it was the cable between the sensor and the heater that had somehow become broken. I had it replaced. 

But I haven't had the problem you mentioned. I can't see how there could be an airflow problem. Surely all Truma heaters are kept under beds?


----------



## Possum4

Thanks for the reply HeatherChloe, I see you have had a different problem, hope it's resolved now. I was wondering if anyone had the same fault as mine, with Truma saying the airflow is the problem and Adria saying they have fitted nearly all their vans with Trumas with no problem like this, so guess who is going to pick up the bill. 

Under the fixed bed must be a very popular location for these heaters so I don't think Truma's argument is logical. The van was bought in April 2009 and has only done 11,000 miles so the Truma has not done a lot of work (summer trips only) and I would have expected more reliability. 

I am re-posting the message onto the forum under Electrics and hopefully with more response. 

Many Thanks, 

David.


----------



## listerdiesel

Contact Gary at Arc Systems:

http://www.arcsystems.biz/

He is an ace guy for Carver/Truma stuff, and possibly could sort the PCB out if you cannot get redress from Adria.

Very often it is dust and debris on the PCB getting moisture in and causing the system to fail, or just water causing corrosion on the board or the connectors.

There isn't a huge amount of electronics in them, I've got a spare Carver Cascade 2 board on my desk. It is not for the everyday guy to repair, but not rocket science either.

Peter


----------



## apb78a

*Re heater*

Hi my main fan motor went on my burstner a class last year I took the heater out from under the fixed bed and took to trauma in derby they replaced fan motor and also gas valve and pub board because mine was an early modei2007 the technician advised me to cut two big air holes and grills in the bed sides as this was the worst place to install heater be cause it did not get enough air flow which caused fan to go .i cut two 3"round holes and covered them with brown grills and have had no more trouble since


----------



## Possum4

Thanks for those replies Lister and apb, I have just forked out £411 to replace the circuit board, the board itself cost approx. £360, you would think for that value it would be worth putting some sort of thermal safety cut-out to protect it. I will contact Truma in Germany and give them my comments. 

Many Thanks, 

David.


----------



## Possum4

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/razz.gif Good News! Just had a 'phone call from Truma UK and they are going to recompense me for the wholesale cost of the new circuit board plus one hour labour, so I am very happy with that, and full marks to Truma.

Apart from this hiccup I have been quite impressed with the Combi 6E, it heats up the van in just a few minutes using gas and electric and provides plenty of hot water.

Just to make sure, I am going to do the same as apb78a did and cut some round vents under the bed so a quick trip to B&Q will be in order.

David.


----------



## Rapide561

*Combi 6E*

Hi

I have had so many faults with the Combi 6E I could write a book. I even tried to get the thing thrown out and the older Combi 6002 EH retro fitted.

These are some of the faults.

12v supply failed
"board failed"
No 230v supply to the unit
Able to get hot water but no central heating
Able to get power on 900 watt setting but not 1800 (repeated on a replacement boiler)

These problems varied between two motoromes and also the boilers were replaced - and still the same.

In answer more about venting though, the boiler is under the wardrobe and has vents fitted, so there is some airflow.

Russell


----------



## dovtrams

Our PCB failed last year and was replaced under warranty. This lack of air circulating under the bed where the heater is situated is something Truma and the converters should have thought about. I have two air grills but have been advised to make sure that dust is regularly cleaned out of the area.

Dave


----------



## HeatherChloe

Well I would say that the Truma help desk has always been very useful and helpful in looking up fault codes for me (although it would be nice to have them on the internet to look up).

When it is working, the heating works well and the hot water heats up very quickly, and it's quiet. 

Mine is under the bed, but also in the garage, so no air problem really.


----------

